# Tunnel for Ramp help



## tinypixiexoxo (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys I have a DIY question.

I just ordered a fun tunnel for my hedgehog to use for her ramp in her Critter Nation house.

I was wondering if anyone could help me attach it? I have NO good ideas as to how to do it myself and saw that quite a few ppl posted pictures of theirs, but I don't know how they got it to attach.

Do you attach it to the ramp provided or do you use it alone? How do you fasten it to the cage? How to get it to be sturdy when she climbs up and down?

Any help would be appreciated.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... 38.2769321


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

When I had Inky's loft set up, I had a vinyl dryer vent tube up to the top, and I had it attached by tying it with string to the side of the cage. So every few inches I tied the tube to an intersection of wire on the side. That supported it pretty well and also kept it out of the way a little so it wasn't right in the middle of the cage, taking up space. In order to keep it from being too steep, I had the shelf on the middle position-thingie (you know how you can put the shelf in the different height holes in the cage, I had his in the middle one) then had the tube span across the other side of the back of the cage, and a bit of the left side. 

I hope that makes sense, it's early, and I have a feeling that came out a jumbled mess. :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i just made like a long box out of the left over coroplast and attached it with zip ties to the cage. it's worked well and since it's a box it's all enclosed so they can't jump or fall off the ramp and easily injure themselves.


----------

